# ANFÄNGER : eigene Session



## volker_2 (2. Sep 2009)

Hallo zusammen.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit eine eigene Session ( die von der HttpSession erbt ) zu schreiben ?
Und wenn ja, wo und wann muss ich eingreifen, dass auch diese genommen wird ?

vielen Dank im voraus

Volker


----------



## volker_2 (2. Sep 2009)

MySession session = ( MySession ) request.getSession();


----------



## volker_2 (2. Sep 2009)

java.lang.ClassCastException: org.apache.catalina.session.StandardSessionFacade cannot be cast to de.volker.session.MySession


----------



## SlaterB (2. Sep 2009)

warum diese Session ändern, was stört dich daran?
wenn du ein eigenes Objekt haben willst, dann speichere das IN der Standard-Session und hole es bei jedem Gebrauch dort heraus und ignoriere ansonsten die Standard-Session


----------

